# frame for touring bike



## blazingsaddles (26 Aug 2008)

Nipped into my LBS today (a company called the Wheelbase in Rock Ferry, Wirral) to inquire about a purpose built touring bike as I want to tour/camp next year and also use it for Audax and commuting. He directed me toward a company called Iceni who offer an Audax/Touring frame and forks for £ 189.00 in Reynolds 520. 

I'm new to cycling and I've done a bit of research recently and also had a look at some of the archives on this site which have been most helpful. But I was hoping someone might have a view on this make of frame for a touring bike as I'd like to get it right so my bike has many years of future service.

A visit to Hewitts in Leyland (36miles) seemed favourable according to many, but the LBS seemed like a good starting point (as he specialises in wheelbuilding also). I think because of my lack of bike knowledge I'd like to be fitted out properly and the fellow at the LBS did say after receiving the frame and forkes he'd put some wheels on and do the fitting then which seemed logical.

He also said a completed bike using this frame would cost from £ 650.00 upwards and directed me toward Tiagra gear set rather than Deore and recommended Tdi levers with drop bars. I won't be touring anywhere too remote (just round Spain and I'll have family in the country at the same time) so I surpose I'm only a call away if all goes pair shaped. Orbit frames where also mentioned.

Any opinions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kirstie (26 Aug 2008)

What's your budget?


----------



## blazingsaddles (26 Aug 2008)

£ 1000.00 hopefully with racks etc...


----------



## vernon (27 Aug 2008)

blazingsaddles said:


> Nipped into my LBS today (a company called the Wheelbase in Rock Ferry, Wirral) to inquire about a purpose built touring bike as I want to tour/camp next year and also use it for Audax and commuting. He directed me toward a company called Iceni who offer an Audax/Touring frame and forks for £ 189.00 in Reynolds 520.
> 
> I'm new to cycling and I've done a bit of research recently and also had a look at some of the archives on this site which have been most helpful. But I was hoping someone might have a view on this make of frame for a touring bike as I'd like to get it right so my bike has many years of future service.
> 
> ...



You need to be very carefully with your drive train. A lot of tourers use Deore rather than Tiagra is because you can get lower gearing with mountain bike gearing and, when loaded up with camping gear, you will be pushing your bike uphill a lot more frequently with a Tiagra drive train.

520 tubing is made under license and is not made by Reynolds. It is a competent performer and is used for the cheaper end of bike ranges. I don't know the provenance of the frames but I suspect that they are mass produced is Asia - not necessarily a bad thing.

Hand built frames using 525 tubing cost around £500 - £700 (much more if you choose a Roberts frame) depending on braze ons. I don't know of a UK maker of 520 tubed frames.

Woodrups in Leeds could probably kit you out with a hand built frame and build it up to a Audax/tourer within your budget.

Check that the Iceni forks have low rider mounts. It's not a disaster if they don't but Iit does restrict the choice of low rider pannier racks that can be fitted.


----------



## rich p (27 Aug 2008)

I think I'd go for something more widely recognised as being a good buy with that budget.
Something like this


----------



## Kirstie (27 Aug 2008)

A word on gears: its often tempting to run a mountain bike cassette with a touring chainset on a tourer but from experience I would not recommend this. This is because with an MTB cassette the jumps between the gears are too big. I much prefer an MTB chainset (22-32-42) with a 12- 28 road cassette because the gears are closer together but you still get the low gears for climbing. Don't go for a full road drivetrain like tiagra/105 etc because your knees will explode!


----------



## blazingsaddles (27 Aug 2008)

I've dicky knees as it is! Thanks for that one, and for the other replies. Its quite a big subject matter really. I'll certainly be doing some hill travel on it as the Picos de Europa or Pyrenees is looking favourable.

I'm thinking of three options now. An off the peg Dawes Super Galaxy or Ridgeback Pioneer, but I need to locate a shop to try my size. Or a trip to Hewitts. I'm a bit paranoid about toe to front wheel clearance (can't remember the technical term) as I've a right pair of claud hoppers and I read somewhere this may be an issue on the Hewitt Cheviott frame.

I did a couple of 20+ milers the last few days on my Hybrid so I'm already building up. Its exiting and you can't beat a bit of enthuisiasm.


----------



## User482 (27 Aug 2008)

You mentioned you live near Hewitt's. I do advise a visit - his touring bikes always get favourable reviews and the customer service is supposed to be second to none. Apparently he will put you on a jig and size up the bike correctly all as part of the service.


----------



## GrahamG (27 Aug 2008)

I'm with User482 - nice touring bikes and he'll kit them up sensibly too (I wouldn't trust a bike shop telling you to go for a road group set on a tourer). I've recently taken delivery of a custom Hewitt audax frame and the fitting has paid dividends, it's like a glove compared to umpteen previous second-hand experiments in sizing which drove me round the bend. You don't have to go custom at all BTW, I'm just a bit too far from the norm for standard geom/sizing being long of leg relative to torso and short arms to exacerbate things.

His wheels are supposed to be the mutts nutts too. Can't comment on mine as I've only done 100 miles odd as yet!


----------



## JackE (28 Aug 2008)

*tourer*

Another Hewitt fan. The fitting service is very good and his wheel building is also first rate.


----------



## blazingsaddles (28 Aug 2008)

I can see a visit there coming up. Will keep you posted.

Thanks


----------

